# GTROC Nissan GTR (R35) 1/4 Mile Drag Times



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi all, 

i have been creating a table of all the 1/4mile Times from the 2 R35 days (22nd may and 3rd july) and also other fast times i have found on this website from the really tuned cars. I thought it would be easier if we had it all on one thread all about GTR (R35) and drag racing and tuning.

I hope were theres gaps people will Messege me the info and i can fill it in and repost updated tables and also if you have a fast time thats not on here i can add you no problem, or if your time is wrong i can update it.














Were if has "See Detailed Post" i know those people hhave quite a list of modifications so was hoping the various people would do a post listing there modifications, BHP, Torque etc. Also maybe i could do another section in with BHP or Torque in the table at a later date. Also there techniques for a good lauch or cleaning the tires, what you run your car in "R R R" etc, as all this info helps us newbies.

I hope this thread becomes a place of discusion for R35 1/4mile drag racing in the GTROC and no doubt we have the fast R35's in the UK here!

Lastly Congratulations to Kevan Kamp for the 10.3810 sec :clap:

James (Titanium GTR)


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

excellent work James !!!! well done for putting this all together


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

James if this to be an all time list, as opposed to 2010 list, then you may want to incorporate data from the thread I put up last year?



Rich-GT said:


> I have put back the people that Sumo has dropped. This is not a top 10, but a list of all times, also if cutting and pasting please make sure you use the latest list rather than an earlier one.
> 
> 
> 1) GTC Titan, Santa Pod, 17/9/09, 1.7395, 10.8781, 125.92, GTC Titanium exhuast, GTC Ti Y-pipe, GTC decatt down pipe, Forge Intercooler with large dia pipe work, GTC Carbon aero, AccessPORT with new GTC boost control map
> ...



Also although the picture is nice, that format does prevent copying and means only you can do updates and additions. 

Would prefer to see the mod data in on the same page, perhaps with a live link to the original page if there is a lot of data?


Rich


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

great idea mate, also use a section were they have used NON OEM Wheels..

when mine is back together , i plan to do a run on PUMP FUEL with OEM wheels (real world scenario) then race fuel on NON OEM wheels for its best time its capable of.


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

i totally get what your saying, but i havnt found any way of making a table on forum, so for now this is all i can do. i have an idea for seperate modification page. so just a name ans list of mods. of somthing like that.


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Update with Modifications list and Room to put Tyres used and BHP and Torque


















Sorry for any mistakes make in the tables


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww great work james ....


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Good work mate.


----------



## F.MAN. (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi All,

I am new to the forum, met some of you guys at the jap show at santapod (I have a black GTR R35)

Just wanted to let you know I was at Santapod this weekend at the retro show.I was running 10.8's all day, my best was a 10.82 @128mph...:thumbsup:A massive thanks to Ben at GTC for the custom tune & de cat pipes


----------



## F.MAN. (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Titanium GTR sorry dont know how to pm. Real name:Francis Garcia. 1/4 mile time:10.8234. 1/4 mile speed:128.05. 60 foot time:1.6855. Modifications:GTC custom map,GTC Decat pipes,Y pipe,K&N panel filters.:lamer:


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi F.man i Recieved both you PM messege ok, so you do know how to private messege lol. i will try and get round to 2day or 2mo to printing up dated table.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

new entry into no.6 position

Professor matt 10.95 @ 131mph with proven time slips

So that's 6 of us officially into the 10 sec club


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

come on James, get busy with the updates 


10.81 @131.6mph 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/142664-fastest-uk-stock-turbo-gt-r.html


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

can someone update Euro drag table with Professor Matt's 10.7 ?


anyone still planning to run or is that it for the year now ?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> can someone update Euro drag table with Professor Matt's 10.7 ?
> 
> 
> anyone still planning to run or is that it for the year now ?


Will run once more if i get a weather window, time off work etc. 

With new intakes, injectors, pumps, map and of course latest LC and new tyres i owe it to the 10 second club


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> come on James, get busy with the updates
> 
> 
> 10.81 @131.6mph
> ...


cough couch lol 9.8 146mph kk :clap::clap:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

kevan kemp said:


> cough couch lol 9.8 146mph kk :clap::clap:


yes as the end of the second year of the new gtr life in UK, Mr Kevan Kemp can claim to be the only member of the 9 sec club

1. Kevan Kemp 9.8 @ 146mph
2. Alex GTR Star 10.74 @ 133 mph
3. Professor Matt 10.79 @ 131 mph
4. Francis 10.82 @ 128mph
5. John Hatton 10.82 @ @ 127mph
6. Benji 10.84 @ 125mph
7. Jurgen 10.92 @ 126mph


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

1. F-Man 9.67 @ 145mph VR38 forged engine, 280 cams, modified turbo
2. Kevan Kemp 9.8 @ 146mph - VR3.8 forged engine
3. Keven Kemp 10.38 @ 133mph - stock engine, modified turbo, dp's
4. Alex GTR Star 10.74 @ 133 mph - stock engine modified turbo, dp's
5. Professor Matt 10.79 @ 131 mph - stock engine, stock turbo, dp's, injectors
6. F-Man 10.82 @ 128mph - stock engine, dp's
7. John Hatton 10.82 @ @ 127mph - stock engine, dp's
8. Ben Linney 10.84 @ 125mph - stock engine, dp's
9. Jurgen 10.92 @ 126mph - stock engine, dp's


also well done to Alloy/Andy for running 11.1 on sunday, previous best 11.6


R35's starting to knock on the door of the big power Skylines / other 4wd drag cars



1: 8.06 @ 173mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod= TR Racing/Mick Begley

2: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

3: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

4: 8.46 @ 169mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

5: 8.87 @ 164mph = Impreza STI 5 = Elvington = Andy Forrest

6: 8.95 @ ???mph = R32 GTR = fighting torque event = Mark Moseley

7: 9.23 @ 147mph = Impreza = Elvington = RCM/Olly Clarke

8: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

9: 9.40 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod= RK Tuning/Johnny Mckeown 

10: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I am struggling to understand the numbers here.

Why are the R35s so much slower than the R32/R33.

How much difference is there in weight?

I know the RB26 is capable of running a lot of power, but surely at the same bhp/litre the VR38 could blow it into the weeds?

So, assuming a little weight loss and given the launch control facility and the incredible traction why aren't the 35s much faster?

I was under the impression the speed they cross the line at is the better indicator of power or I guess power to weight, and the ET is more an indication of driver skill on the strip.

This suggests that the GTR has some serious catching up to do on the PWR front surely?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> I am struggling to understand the numbers here.
> 
> Why are the R35s so much slower than the R32/R33.
> 
> ...


1: 8.06 @ 173mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod= TR Racing/Mick Begley

2: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

3: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

4: 8.46 @ 169mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

5: 8.87 @ 164mph = Impreza STI 5 = Elvington = Andy Forrest

6: 8.95 @ ???mph = R32 GTR = fighting torque event = Mark Moseley

7: 9.23 @ 147mph = Impreza = Elvington = RCM/Olly Clarke

8: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

9: 9.40 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod= RK Tuning/Johnny Mckeown 

10: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning



how many of those are fully trimmed cars and can are used as dailys ?

these figures above are most likely for dedicated track/drag cars


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> I am struggling to understand the numbers here.
> 
> Why are the R35s so much slower than the R32/R33.
> 
> ...







At the moment the 35's have pretty small turbo's (Hulk will soon have bigger), they can not do 2wd burn out and much heavier. Top two Skylines have massive GT35 turbo's or T62, RB28 hi deck engines, trick airshifter gearboxes... but on up side the 35's can drive to & from, listen to radio with aircon lol




Here is top Skyline


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

So it is all down to weight then.

So the 9 sec R35s, I simply presumed they'd be running GT series turbos. Is that not the case?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> also well done to Alloy/Andy for running 11.1 on sunday, previous best 11.6


Thanks Ben, we will have to chat about your TCM Cobb option as LC2 is so unpredictable I was seeing 2800rpm for two runs, 3500 and even 4500 on the other two? Anything over 3000rpm and the VDC c0ck blocks your launch :chairshot


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

Do you guys blast it off the line using "Launch" or just floor it??:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

sadly couldn't make japshow  but how did everyone get on at japshow ? i heard JH ran 10.9's @ 128mph, sami 10.44


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Terminal was only 126mph so 10.9 was good time considering. I'm getting older and lazy so did the run in auto instead of manual shifting around 6400 rpm to max the torque power curve.



Benji Linney GTC said:


> sadly couldn't make japshow  but how did everyone get on at japshow ? i heard JH ran 10.9's @ 128mph, sami 10.44


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> sadly couldn't make japshow  but how did everyone get on at japshow ? i heard JH ran 10.9's @ 128mph, sami 10.44


whos sami and what spec ? stage 2 or 3 turbos ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

sami has an 850R conversion....from svm

he didnt use launch and has shit tyres + he didnt know how to set car 
(kept traction on) lol

10.4 isnt bad for 1st go 

kk


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thats still a cracking time


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

1. F-Man 9.67 @ 145mph VR38 forged engine, 280 cams, modified turbo, gtc
2. Kevan Kemp 9.8 @ 146mph - VR3.8 forged engine, gtc
3. Keven Kemp 10.38 @ 133mph - stock engine, modified turbo, dp's, gtc
4. Sami Attique 10.44 @ ? - forged pistons, rods, modified oem turbo, dp's. gt
5. Alex GTR Star 10.74 @ 133 mph - stock engine modified turbo, dp's, gtc
6. Professor Matt 10.79 @ 131 mph - stock engine, stock turbo, dp's, inj. gtc
7. F-Man 10.82 @ 128mph - stock engine, dp's, gtc
8. John Hatton 10.82 @ @ 127mph - stock engine, dp's, gtc
9. Ben Linney 10.84 @ 125mph - stock engine, dp's, gtc
10. Jurgen 10.92 @ 126mph - stock engine, dp's, gtc


anyone to add ?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

What AC! if Sami had not turned up!!!! my base motor would have won the F'ing day:flame::flame::flame: give me Sami's motor i'll make it FLY. 

I did watch his launch and have to say my advice is that best launch is the lowest poss beta version as highest is a CRAP. 

KK i want the 9's dont forget!!!!!!!!!!!!:runaway:



SVM said:


> sami has an 850R conversion....from svm
> 
> he didnt use launch and has shit tyres + he didnt know how to set car
> (kept traction on) lol
> ...


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

John you deserved it, patience of a saint waiting for that fuel to idle itself away!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> 1. F-Man 9.67 @ 145mph - VR38 forged engine, 280 cams, modified turbo, gtc
> 2. Kevan Kemp 9.8 @ 146mph VR3.8 forged engine, gtc
> 3. Keven Kemp 10.38 @ 133mph - stock engine, modified turbo, dp's, gtc
> 4. Sami Attique 10.44 @ ? - forged pistons, rods, modified oem turbo, dp's. gt
> ...


Yeah Ben you Forgot a few things (SVM....lol)

1. F-Man/SVM 9.67 @ 145mph - 900R - VR38 forged engine, 280 cams, modified turbo, gtc
2. Kevan Kemp/SVM 9.8 @ 146mph - 850R - VR3.8 forged engine, gtc
3. Lucian/SVM 9.80 @ 143.67mph - 850R 
4. Keven Kemp/SVM 10.38 @ 133mph - 750R - stock engine, modified turbo, dp's, gtc
5. Sami Attique/SVM 10.44 @ ? - 850R - forged pistons, rods, modified oem turbo, dp's. gtc
6. Alex GTR Star/SVM 10.74 @ 133 mph - 750R -stock engine modified turbo, dp's, gtc

Regards KK


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

I guess me and the Proffessor are keeping you honest then with our stock motors 



SVM said:


> Yeah Ben you Forgot a few things (SVM....lol)
> 
> 1. F-Man/SVM 9.67 @ 145mph - 900R - VR38 forged engine, 280 cams, modified turbo, gtc
> 2. Kevan Kemp/SVM 9.8 @ 146mph - 850R - VR3.8 forged engine, gtc
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

1. F-Man 9.67 @ 145mph - VR3.8 svm forged engine, 280 cams, modified turbo, gtc mapped
2. Kevan Kemp 9.8 @ 146mph VR3.8 svm forged engine, gtc mapped
3. Keven Kemp 10.38 @ 133mph - svm stock engine, modified turbo, dp's, gtc map
4. Sami Attique 10.44 @ ? - VR 3.8 svm forged pistons, rods, modified oem turbo, dp's. gtc map
5. Professor Matt 10.56 @ 132 mph - stock engine, stock turbo, stock ex, dp's, inj., intakes, gtc map
6. Alex GTR Star 10.74 @ 133 mph - svm stock engine modified turbo, dp's, gtc map
7. Professor Matt 10.79 @ 131 mph - stock engine, stock turbo, dp's, inj. gtc map
8. Robsm 10.7 @ ? - stock engine, modified turbo, 90mm exhaust, dp, intakes, 1000cc, ic, gtc map.
9. F-Man 10.82 @ 128mph - stock engine, dp's, gtc map
10. John Hatton 10.82 @ @ 127mph - stock engine, dp's, gtc map
11. Ben Linney 10.84 @ 125mph - stock engine, dp's, gtc map
12. Steven Moore 10.8 @ 127mph = stock engine, dp's gtc map
13. Jurgen 10.92 @ 126mph - stock engine, dp's, gtc map
14. sumo power 11.01 @ 126mph - hks 600gt
15. Rich GT 11.08 @ 124mph Totally stock just gtc remap
16. andy D 11.1 @ ? stock exhaust, 70mm intakes & gtc remap
17. Titanium GTR 11.3 @ ?

anyone missing ? pls add yourself


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Time to update as I have eventually got into the 10 Second Club at Brighton. 

1. F-Man 9.67 @ 145mph - VR3.8 svm forged engine, 280 cams, modified turbo, gtc mapped
2. Kevan Kemp 9.8 @ 146mph VR3.8 svm forged engine, gtc mapped
3. Keven Kemp 10.38 @ 133mph - svm stock engine, modified turbo, dp's, gtc map
4. Sami Attique 10.44 @ ? - VR 3.8 svm forged pistons, rods, modified oem turbo, dp's. gtc map
5. Professor Matt 10.56 @ 132 mph - stock engine, stock turbo, stock ex, dp's, inj., intakes, gtc map
6. Alex GTR Star 10.74 @ 133 mph - svm stock engine modified turbo, dp's, gtc map
7. Professor Matt 10.79 @ 131 mph - stock engine, stock turbo, dp's, inj. gtc map
8. Robsm 10.7 @ ? - stock engine, modified turbo, 90mm exhaust, dp, intakes, 1000cc, ic, gtc map.
9. F-Man 10.82 @ 128mph - stock engine, dp's, gtc map
10. John Hatton 10.82 @ @ 127mph - stock engine, dp's, gtc map
11. Ben Linney 10.84 @ 125mph - stock engine, dp's, gtc map
12. Steven Moore 10.8 @ 127mph = stock engine, dp's gtc map
13. Jurgen 10.92 @ 126mph - stock engine, dp's, gtc map
14. Rich GT 10.98 @ 127mph Totally stock just gtc remap, R888 
15. sumo power 11.01 @ 126mph - hks 600gt
16. andy D 11.1 @ ? stock exhaust, 70mm intakes & gtc remap
17. Titanium GTR 11.3 @ ?


I am sure there must be are other additions & changes, please update? Seems a bit GTC dominated, where are all the EcuTek guys?


Rich


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

1. F-Man 9.67 @ 145mph - VR3.8 svm forged engine, 280 cams, modified turbo, gtc mapped
2. Kevan Kemp 9.8 @ 146mph VR3.8 svm forged engine, gtc mapped
3. Keven Kemp 10.38 @ 133mph - svm stock engine, modified turbo, dp's, gtc map
*4. Professor Matt 10.44 @ 135mph - Stock engine, stock turbos, stock ex, dp's, inj, intakes, gtc map.*
5. Sami Attique 10.44 @ ? - VR 3.8 svm forged pistons, rods, modified oem turbo, dp's. gtc map
6. Alex GTR Star 10.74 @ 133 mph - svm stock engine modified turbo, dp's, gtc map
7. Robsm 10.7 @ ? - stock engine, modified turbo, 90mm exhaust, dp, intakes, 1000cc, ic, gtc map.
8. F-Man 10.82 @ 128mph - stock engine, dp's, gtc map
9. John Hatton 10.82 @ @ 127mph - stock engine, dp's, gtc map
10. Ben Linney 10.84 @ 125mph - stock engine, dp's, gtc map
11. Steven Moore 10.8 @ 127mph = stock engine, dp's gtc map
12. Jurgen 10.92 @ 126mph - stock engine, dp's, gtc map
13. Rich GT 10.98 @ 127mph Totally stock just gtc remap, R888 
14. sumo power 11.01 @ 126mph - hks 600gt
15. andy D 11.1 @ ? stock exhaust, 70mm intakes & gtc remap
16. Titanium GTR 11.3 @ ?


Updated!


----------



## chargedpug (Dec 9, 2004)

Well done professor matt with a 10.44 

Looks like a stock turbo car is the way to go these day's :bowdown1:


----------



## chargedpug (Dec 9, 2004)

Hell's bells that car in 5th is an 850r! go go matt!!!!!


----------

